# Souris Mac problème ...



## Félix12 (11 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour!

Je viens tout juste de m'acheter un iMac, et aujourd'hui, je naviguais sur le net quand tout à coup, la "roulette" sur ma souris MAC ne fonctionne que pour monter les pages, elle refuse de descendre ! 
Voilà ça me frustre un peu, elle est toute neuve. Que puis-je faire ?

Merci à vous !!!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Juillet 2008)

Hello Félix12,

C'est quel modèle ta souris Mac?

Une Mighty Mouse (je pense)? Bluetooth? Filaire?

Quel est ton OS?


----------



## marc-book (12 Juillet 2008)

Salut Félix12

Je me souviens avoir eu ce problème sur une sans fil et l'avoir résolu en changeant les piles, pourtant neuves !


----------



## Félix12 (12 Juillet 2008)

Nah c'est bon, j'ai poussé sur la roulette afin de l'ouvrir un peu, j'ai soufflé puis voilà ! ^^
Sans doute de la poussière ! 

Merci tout de même!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Juillet 2008)

Héhé...! 

Moi aussi j'ai eu un souci du même genre. Au tout début, je n'avais pas ouvert le cache au maximum...


----------



## ftrapes (16 Juillet 2008)

C'est une bluetooth OS X


----------

